# Puppies in Plymouth area



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, 

Just wondered if there are any other Cockapoo puppy/dog owners local and in plymouth.

Be great to meet up and for cooper to make some friends.

Vicky & Cooper

xx


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

hi 
boycie and I are from.Plymouth we would love to meet up 
where us puppy from.?
marzy


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, we live in plympton, chaddlewood area, do you know it?


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm in woodford plympton 
would be lovely to meet you 
marzy


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello - I'm in St Maurice .... What a small world ! 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Weatherqueen2 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi I live in Turnchapel and have a chocolate girl pup of 13 weeks called Tia. I have posted a suggestion in the Introductions section for a poo meet on Sun 10 Feb in Radford Park at 11am if any of you are interested ?

If you cant make this, I would still love to meet up so let me know if you are interested.

cheers


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, I'm definitely up for meeting you guys!!! Not sure if this sunday is any good, as it will be coopers very first walk. Might try to keep it a quiet one to begin with, don't want to scare him with too many dogs. But anytime after this weekend is good.

Vicky


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Funny reading this I spent 18 years in Plymouth, st budeaux and mutley and st Jude's


----------



## Weatherqueen2 (Nov 28, 2012)

beana said:


> Hi, I'm definitely up for meeting you guys!!! Not sure if this sunday is any good, as it will be coopers very first walk. Might try to keep it a quiet one to begin with, don't want to scare him with too many dogs. But anytime after this weekend is good.
> 
> Vicky


Hi Vicky, totally understand if you prefer a quieter first outing, but Sunday in Radford Park may be quiet as so far there are only 2 of us going. If you change your mind we will be happy to see you and Cooper, but if not let us know how your first walk turned out and when you would like to meet - perhaps he following week ? 
Lainey


----------

